# Kurven glätten in Freehand MX



## Bomber (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute mit Freehand angefangen und habe gleich eine Frage:

Gibt es eine Funktion mit der ich "Kurven glätten" kann. Sprich aus vielen eierigen kleinen zwischen Punkten eine schöne langgezogene & zusammenhängende machen?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und könnt mir helfen.


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Januar 2005)

Modifizieren>>Pfad Ändern>>Vereinfachen


----------

